# Beggars can't be choosers



## FCS

Hello,
Can anyone give me a French equivalent to the English expression "Beggars can't be choosers" meaning those in need have to be content with what they get.
There is an expression "Nécessité fait loi" but it is not commonly used in France and I'm not convinced it is used in the same context.

Moderator's note: Two threads with identical questions were merged to create this thread


----------



## sound shift

Hello to you,

My dictionary gives _ne choisit pas qui emprunte_. Attendons l'avis des amis francophones.


----------



## Pattern

Well, that's a difficult question.

I'm afraid you won't find any direct equivalent, and must compose with what your context is. Otherwise, you may attempt a translation such as "qui mendie ne peut choisir" (probably a bad translation, and not a French proverb), or "contente toi de ce que tu as", or "ne fais pas la fine bouche".

If you're looking for proverbs...
You pointed out "Nécessité fait loi".
You may consider "La raison du plus fort est toujours la meilleure"
There might be others...


----------



## Pattern

sound shift a proposé:
> _ne choisit pas qui emprunte_

Ok. Je ne connaissais pas ce proverbe, mais ça me paraît bien.


----------



## Havanita75

Hi,
another proverb: "faute de grives, on mange des merles"
pour dire qu'il faut ce contenter de ce qu'on a.


----------



## Gentiléen

"nécessité fait loi" means that it's Ok to steal when you starve.


----------



## walkyrie

On peut traduire en inversant la négation : "les payeurs sont les décideurs" (ce n'est pas vraiment un proverbe, mais ça se dit couramment en français).


----------



## Nicomon

À cheval donné, on ne regarde pas la bride


----------



## Gentiléen

chez moi c'est : à cheval donné, on ne regarde pas la dent.
i think that havanita's one is the best


----------



## FCS

Thank you for all your suggestions. I'm going to go with "ne fais pas la fine bouche" which is an expression I often hear but have never thought to use to retort to one of my French colleagues who comes begging for something (such as a translation of a word into English!) and then is not happy with what I suggest.
Mind you, proverbially speaking "faute de grives, on mange des merles" sounds like the perfect equivalent. My colleagues are going to be impressed when I retort that!


----------



## Gentiléen

FCS said:


> .. my French colleagues who comes begging for something (such as a translation of a word into English!) and then is not happy with what I suggest.



i believe that the one that bests fit to this particular situation is "à cheval donné, ..."


----------



## LV4-26

I would suggest
Il ne faut pas trop demander
which isn't a proverb but a very common French phrase. I believe it would fit in just about the same situations as does the English proverb.


----------



## sneaky13

"ne pas faire la fine bouche " is great 

you can also say
"ne pas faire le difficile"


----------



## FrançoisXV

il faut faire avec ce qu'on vous donne.


----------



## Nicomon

Gentiléen said:


> chez moi c'est : à cheval donné, on ne regarde pas la dent.
> i think that havanita's one is the best


J'ai aussi vu la denture, et même la bouche 

There is an English equivalent for Havanita's suggestion, and I don't think it's _beggars can't be choosers. _
I'm almost positive that _à cheval donné on ne regarde pas la bride _really is the official French equivalent



Havanita75 said:


> another proverb: "faute de grives, on mange des merles"
> pour dire qu'il faut ce contenter de ce qu'on a.


L'équivalent anglais de ce proverbe (vu dans diverses sources) est: _Half a loaf is better than no bread _


----------



## FCS

The equivalent proverb in English for "À cheval donné, on ne regarde pas la bride" is "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth" which means you shouldn't be ungrateful for a gift. I suppose it is similar to "Beggars can't be choosers" but to my mind, the latter suggests you asked for something and are not happy with what you get rather than you were offered something you don't want.


----------



## FrançoisXV

Contente-toi de ce qu'on te donne


----------



## Nicomon

FCS said:


> The equivalent proverb in English for "À cheval donné, on ne regarde pas la bride" is "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth" which means you shouldn't be ungrateful for a gift. I suppose it is similar to "Beggars can't be choosers" but to my mind, the latter suggests you asked for something and are not happy with what you get rather than you were offered something you don't want.


 
You are absolutely right.  And I better brush up quickly on my proverb knowledge and their English equivalents.


----------



## Nicomon

FCS said:


> Mind you, proverbially speaking "faute de grives, on mange des merles" sounds like the perfect equivalent. My colleagues are going to be impressed when I retort that!


 
Not that it sounds as good - and if this is out of topic, I'm sorry - but I find it interesting to point out that a (more down to earth) Quebec equivalent to the "grives and merles" proverb is:

"_faute de pain, on mange de la galette_".


----------



## jggillis

Hi, all -
This English proverb means that *those who have no choice in the matter (i.e., no power) are in no position to dictate what kind of help they receive*.  (Implication: Therefore, they should be happy with whatever they are given.)

Proverbs and idioms have always fascinated me.  I wonder if there is a French equivalent to this expression?

Thanks for any help members can provide...
jg


----------



## Broff

I don't know if there is a specific expression I would tend to say:

If faut se contenter de ce qu'on a.


----------



## Lil_Dave

A cheval donné, on ne regarde pas la bride/les dents.
(If someone gives you a horse, take it whitout complaining it has bad teeth)


----------



## Broff

Lil_Dave said:


> A cheval donné, on ne regarde pas la bride/les dents.
> (If someone gives you a horse, take it whitout complaining it has bad teeth)


 
Of course there is this famous expression! 

Actually one would look at the horses teeth to determine the age of the animal.  In other words the saying is:  if someone gives you a horse don't worry how old it is.


----------



## sow

the french of beggars can't be choosers is
"" on ne fait pas le difficile si on n'a rien"
ou " faute de grives, on mange des perles"


----------



## Mr Nobody

J'aurai plutôt dit "A cheval donné on ne regarde pas les dents"


----------



## helenezen

On peut aussi changer de point de vue (procédé de la _modulation_ en traductologie) et traduire éventuellement cette expression par :
_"on ne prête qu'aux riches "
_qui selon moi a le mérite d'être une formule assez courante contrairement aux autres proposées.


----------



## tellect

I would propose "Quémandeur ne saurait être regardant"


----------



## sneaky13

Mr Nobody said:


> J'aurai plutôt dit "A cheval donné on ne regarde pas les dents


I agree


----------



## Micia93

helenezen said:


> On peut aussi changer de point de vue (procédé de la _modulation_ en traductologie) et traduire éventuellement cette expression par :
> _"on ne prête qu'aux riches "
> _qui selon moi a le mérite d'être une formule assez courante contrairement aux autres proposées.



Certes, c'est peut-être un "procédé de la modulation", mais désolée, je ne vois pas le rapport avec la question initiale 
En effet, la question de départ signifie bien que lorsqu'on nous donne quelque chose, il ne faut pas faire le difficile ou être regardant, ce qui n'a rien à voir avec "on ne prête qu'aux riches".
Mais bon, ça ne reste que mon point de vue!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Lil_Dave said:


> A cheval donné, on ne regarde pas la bride/les dents.
> (If someone gives you a horse, take it whitout complaining it has bad teeth)


Le sens du proverbe français est un poil plus fin que ça : il ne faut pas, quand on vous donne un cheval, lui inspecter les dents, car ce serait très impoli.
Si j'offrais une bague à quelqu'un, je n'aimerais pas voir cette personne sortir une loupe et inspecter le poinçon pour s'assurer de la qualité du métal...
Cette nuance n'est effectivement pas présente (à mon sens, mais je peux me tromper) dans _beggars can't be choosers_.


----------



## samsoul777

Peut-être faudrait-il créer une nouvelle expression pour traduire fidèlement cette expression métaphorique ?
Qui signifie qu'on ne peut pas être exigeant quand on se trouve dans une galère ou une situation désespérée.

Comme par exemple : "Un affamé ne fait pas la fine bouche" ou "Un mendiant ne demande pas des lingots" ou "Un grand blessé n'exige pas une belle infirmière" ^^

Mais pour traduire avec une expression couramment utilisée en français, on peut dire :
"On a pas (trop) le choix(, là)" ou "On peut pas faire les difficiles(, là)"


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

walkyrie said:


> On peut traduire en inversant la négation : "les payeurs sont les décideurs" (ce n'est pas vraiment un proverbe, mais ça se dit couramment en français).



 Those who pay, decide!    ----- not really a proverb but a good "catch-phrase"!

Those who don't have bread should eat cake! ... sounds too much like Marie-Antoinette's oft-quoted phrase. She must have been off her head with marijuana when she said it!! but she didn't ever say that she regretted saying that!

Those who are poor have to be content with what they can get!

*Si on est pauvre, il faut se contenter de ce qu'on a!*

*Les pauvres n'ont pas de/le choix!*


----------

